# Prüffristen für Not-Halt und dergleichen



## Aventinus (16 Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen.

Als Hersteller müssen wir in der Betriebsanleitung wiederkehrende Prüfungen beschreiben. Welche Fristen werden da für die üblichen Verdächtigen angesetzt
- Not-Halt
- Sicherheitsendlagen von Achsen
- Schaltmatten
- Schutztürschalter
...

Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen, bzw. gibt es Dokumentation wie man die Prüffristen festlegt. Auswürfeln wird ja wohl nicht der richtige Weg sein .

Ich hab da bisher nichts konkretes gefunden, wenngleich auch in manchen Diskussionen für Not-Halt ein Intervall von 4 Wochen genannt wird.


----------



## stevenn (16 Juli 2015)

Die  Betriebssicherheitsverordnung sagt "der Arbeitgeber muss Umfang und Fristen erforderlicher Prüfungen [...] ermitteln". Lies dazu am besten mal §10 Prüfung der Arbeitsmittel und §15
Ansonsten Herstellerangaben heranziehen/beachten


----------



## Aventinus (16 Juli 2015)

Genau da liegt das Problem, wir sind Hersteller von Anlagen und ich möchte jetzt mal wissen wie die Fristen zu Ermitteln sind.


----------



## stevenn (16 Juli 2015)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Genau da liegt das Problem, wir sind Hersteller von Anlagen und ich möchte jetzt mal wissen wie die Fristen zu Ermitteln sind.


wir auch. mit lichtvorhängen hab ich nicht so viel zu tun, aber ich glaube da wird das von den herstellern vorgeschrieben. bei anderen, weiß ich nicht,mit dem gesunden menschenverstand würde ich sagen, vernünftige Fristen festlegen und begründen.


----------



## Aventinus (16 Juli 2015)

Eben genau diese Aussagen sind mir gefühlt zu schwammig. Wäre schön wenn dies durch Beispiele in Normen, BG-Regeln oder dergleichen festgelegt wären.


----------



## Safety (16 Juli 2015)

Hallo,


Immer in den Herstellerangaben Betriebsanleitungen nachsehen was die schreiben
Wie ist die Einsatzsituation, Umgebungsbedingungen, Schichtbetrieb Dreischichtbetrieb
In der DIN EN ISO 62046 steht alle 6 Monate, diese Norm ist nicht direkt Harmonisiert aber indirekt über Nennungen im Normativen Verweis von harmonisierten Normen.
In Deutschland gibt es die TRBS 1201 mit bewährten Prüfintervallen.
Ich würde mindestens einmal im Jahr empfehlen, der Verwender kann dann ja über die GBU in Deutschland davon abweichen. Wenn es aber ein widrige Umgebungsbedienungen gibt und oder hohe Betätigungszyklen dann halbjährlich.


----------



## stevenn (17 Juli 2015)

Das sagt die TRBS 1201: _„Prüffrist“ ist der Zeitraum bis zur nächsten wiederkehrenden Prüfung. Sie muss so
festgelegt werden, dass der Prüfgegenstand nach allgemein zugänglichen
Erkenntnisquellen und betrieblichen Erfahrungen im Zeitraum zwischen zwei Prüfungen
sicher benutzt werden kann._  Inwieweit das jetzt hilft? Ich finde da macht es sich der Gesetzgeber wieder leicht und sagt: _"zwischen zwei Prüfungen sicher"_, tja wenn was passiert, dann hat man die frist falsch gewählt.
Aber grundsätzlich bin ich ganz bei Safety


----------

